# Broom blown in attic insulation off to one side



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can not block out the air flow in the soffit area.
There needs to be air flow from the soffit to the roof venting.
Adding you location to your profile is a big help with questions like this.
Just go to quick links to edit.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

Really need to air seal before adding more insulation. Which means sealing up any place plumbing, wiring, ceiling fixtures are run through the ceiling or top plates.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

I didn't say I was going to block the soffit. I'm in St. Louis but I don't know why that matters. I also know about sealing things up but that's not what my question is about.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

"the joists toward the eaves until it fills the space to the top of the ceiling joists"
Sure sounded like it to me from your post.
No one here knows what you know and do not no so there's going to be some assumptions. 
Look at some of the older post and see some of the questions asked and you would know why.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, I said I was pushing it "toward the eaves" and not over them. 

In any case, I won't search cause I don't have a clue why my location has anything to do with whether I can sweep the insulation or not.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, you can sweep it but Joes trying to point out if you push it into the eve you could block the soffit vents...which your post implied. If your careful not to block any of the soffit vents then what you propose would be fine. 

If it was me, I would probably opt for new insulation and take the opportunity to properly air seal the attic prior to the new insulation going in.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

AndyWRS said:


> ...but Joes trying to point out if you push it into the eve you could block the soffit vents...which your post implied.


I don't know how anyone would gather that considering I never said I was pushing it into the eves. Of course, that had nothing to do with my question but ...

I'm just trying to find out if there's any reason I don't want to push the insulation to the side and fill it in with batts.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You can rent the machine for free to add the blown in insulation. This is the right way to do things. Pushing the insulation with a broom will prove difficult with wires, fixtures, stray nails, etc getting in the way. Your really jumping over dollars to get to nickels here.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah, but is there any technical reason why I shouldn't do what I'm asking?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

drhowarddrfine said:


> *Yeah, but is there any technical reason why I shouldn't do what I'm asking?*


Nope,.... No _technical_ reasons,....

Just the practical, 'n common sense reasons already stated above,....

Location matters, as answers for Miami Florida, are much different than those for Nome, Alaska,...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

Bondo said:


> Location matters, as answers for Miami Florida, are much different than those for Nome, Alaska,...


Ok. As I asked before, how does my location change whether I can sweep insulation in my attic or not?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just use a small plastic leaf rake to move it around. Personally I would just blow more up there, not throw batt over the existing.

Check around for companies that will do the work, and give you the utility credit up front. Not only does it let you not having to go up and crawl around up there, but they know more about this stuff than you and I do.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

That doesn't answer my question even remotely.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

drhowarddrfine said:


> That doesn't answer my question even remotely.


If you did not want any help in the first place, why even come here and ask for it?

I am sorry, but you really are coming off as rude and arrogant, even though plenty of suggestions have been given to you.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

I asked if there was anything wrong with sweeping off to the side some insulation and replacing it with batts. The answers I get have had nothing to do with that but, instead, try and talk me out of doing it and tell me to increase the insulation which has NOTHING to do with what I asked. 



> If you did not want any help in the first place, why even come here and ask for it?


So let me turn it around. If you can't answer my question in the first place, why are you coming here and giving an answer?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No there is nothing wrong with moving the insulation around. But instead of using a broom, use a plastic leaf rake as already mentioned.

Also you are as also suggested, to use more blown insulation not batts.

Now if you do not want the help, why keep inquiring.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> No there is nothing wrong with moving the insulation around. But instead of using a broom, use a plastic leaf rake as already mentioned.


This answered the question but you(?) are only repeating yourself. I like to have more than one person agree with that.


> Also you are as also suggested, to use more blown insulation not batts.


That's nice but it's not related to my question and I'm not going to do that anyway.


> Now if you do not want the help, why keep inquiring.


What makes you think I don't want the help? What help? NO ONE has answered the question! Now, YOU have answered it but it would be nice to hear someone agree with you.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

The answer is...

It wont save you any money doing it your way, and will result in an inferior insulation job.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

sixeightten said:


> The answer is...
> 
> It wont save you any money doing it your way, and will result in an inferior insulation job.


How is that answering the question? If you don't know the answer to the question, please quit answering.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

The original question was...

"Is there any reason I don't want to do that?"

I just gave you TWO reasons. Do you need more? What is it that you can't comprehend?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I crawled around in my attic today and decided I need to add to the blown in insulation that's already up there cause half of the attic barely has any at all. A thought occurred to me that maybe I could just push or broom the thin areas between the joists toward the eaves until it fills the space to the top of the ceiling joists and then take some batts and roll it into the space left behind. That could save me some money rather than buying insulation to cover the whole attic.
> 
> Is there any reason I don't want to do that?


IMHO, the only reason I can think of; you won't get the same "loft" with a broom or rake that blown-in would provide. If cellulose, no problem (heavy enough it settles anyway), if fiberglass- it tends to clump together when I rake it resulting in an inferior job because glass insulates by trapping air in the pockets; less pockets (from raking) less insulating value. The advantage; batts in the center portion allows "flopping back" to see the joists (while walking) when future accessing. 

Problem with fg blown-in at the eaves (even with every bay baffled) is it will never meet minimum code requirements (for ceiling or wall) there due to low clearance from rafters bearing on plate. Not enough R-value per inch for limited clearances. Blown-in would conduct heat away fast if in contact with the roof sheathing/boards. I would stack some foam board in 1' wide rips to stop ice dams over exterior walls and meet/exceed code; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-crash-course-in-roof-venting

Gary


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Gary. YOU answered the question and verified what I wanted to know.


----------



## michelclarke (Oct 26, 2013)

There is moisture damage. The roof is being replaced because the sheathing is rotting,while the shingles on top are still in good shape. The sheathing came off in splinters it was so moist.
We also found both my bathroom vents to be vented directly into the attic,not outside. Also 9 of the 12 soffit vents were covered when I had the house sided about 10 years ago. The new soffit vents were in place,but the siding installers didn't remove,or at least open up, the original wood underneath the new soffit vent panels. So most were pretty much there for "decoration",venting nothing.
All in all,ALL my sheathing rotted. I just want to make sure it does not happen again.


----------

